# Sir Vape -- These guys have got it waxed



## Waine (20/12/16)

I look at many forums and a few vendors online. In fact I spend a lot of time online, gleaning as much information and reviews as possible -- about vaping in general and new items.

This must be said: How Sir Vape manage to launch so many new products almost, if not, weekly astounds me. Their range in store has a wide variety of fantastic new (and not so new) Mods, atomisers, and plenty of accessories. Their website is simply fantastic. Almost always 100% up to date, very colourful and descriptive. A well managed website is a crucial piece of the whole marketing deal and to any vendors success. I think most consumers purchases are based largely on the prior information they get on a vendors' website.

I have to say, the whole Sir Vape vibe, the shop, the owners, the staff, the variety and speedy advertising of the latest "hot off the press" vaping gear is truly amazing.

To take it a step further, I need not even look anywhere else as Sir Vape always meets my vaping needs. Just do yourself a favour: go on their website daily (I do about 20 times a day) and you will see the crazy massive volume of new, innovative, up to date products. I think there are many vendors who can take a page out of their book.

Big up to Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (20/12/16)

If they don't, then they won't get as many customers giving them money. QED.

Did you see? I used QED in a sentence! Whoo hooo I'm a winner 

btw, the Sapor V2 25mm I ordered from @Sir Vape is arriving tomorrow ... so thanks for taking my money

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (20/12/16)

@Waine Thank you for the kind words its statements like these that make us want to do better. Once again thank you for your ongoing patronage.


Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/16)

Yip I visit "Just Arrived" many times a day... @Sir Vape, @BigGuy and @ET run an amazing setup... world class!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imperator (20/12/16)

Yeah, these guys are amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

The one time I ever visited Sir Vape's shop, I walked out with a whole bag of stuff totalling MUCH more than I ever thought i would spend.

Ok, i was in a good mood. It was after VapeCon and I was so relieved that months of pressure was over.

But

It has to be said that Craig, Hugo and ET have a knack of dealing with customers. That fine line of teasing and tantalising without over selling - they have that waxed. And they are so patient and make a person feel so comfortable - not to mention the laughs. Great vibes combined with super products equals a happy customer.

I saw on their site today they even sell Sir Vape Coffee Beans!

Cant wait to go visit again sometime.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (21/12/16)

@foGGyrEader but its "Quod erat demonstrandum" for the win...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (21/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> @foGGyrEader but its "Quod erat demonstrandum" for the win...


Yeah yeah Mr Smarty Pants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rusty (21/12/16)

Sir vape excel in everything!!!! Keep it up guys!!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (21/12/16)

OMG....Just went onto the website now. There are 9 new products today, 6 new yesterday, 3 the day before, something like that, too many to count properly! "Sir Vape, you guys are spoiling me for choice."

I cannot believe the wave of new 24mm RDA's. There is the dubbed "Goon Killer" which I cannot even pronounce yet, sounds like a small dog.... There is a new "Mad Dog", a new Kennedy, some new RTA's, some nice RDA clones. Two new tube Mech mods. Wow! I cannot keep up. I love RDA's, I love dripping. These new items are going to slay my budget and confuse the crap out of my OCD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (8/1/17)

Figured I need to give credit where it's due to @BigGuy from SirVape. Absolutely brilliant coiling method, my OBS is working perfectly now. When I re-coil my Sapor V2 I bought from you, I'm also going to do this, flippin genius  Link to the video below my pic, apologies for the bad focus ...








I should mention I found this method from @Rob Fisher 's Rambling videos I think, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/1/17)

foGGyrEader said:


> Figured I need to give credit where it's due to @BigGuy from SirVape. Absolutely brilliant coiling method, my OBS is working perfectly now. When I re-coil my Sapor V2 I bought from you, I'm also going to do this, flippin genius  Link to the video below my pic, apologies for the bad focus ...
> 
> View attachment 81011
> 
> ...



Is this the method where you put the leads in the opposite holes then rotate the coil. DOes this work with claptons tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (10/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Is this the method where you put the leads in the opposite holes then rotate the coil. DOes this work with claptons tho


Yes, although I don't use claptons after an unfortunate incident when I glowed dual clapton coils with the RTA chimney attached ... yeah, dumbass noob mistake  I'm sure @BigGuy can give you better advice.


----------



## BigGuy (10/1/17)

@Kalashnikov hi yes it will work with claptons as well pulls those puppies nice and tight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (14/1/17)

Popped in to the Sirs yesterday, and had such a cool chat with @ET . Really awesome to sit back and talk some rubbish, the store is looking great as well. You guys rock, thanks for the hospitality

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BigGuy (14/1/17)

@Stosta Glad you had fun, sorry i wasnt there been working on our new lab so been a bit hectic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (16/1/17)

BigGuy said:


> @Stosta Glad you had fun, sorry i wasnt there been working on our new lab so been a bit hectic.


New lab you say?! I look forward to hearing more!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (6/2/17)

Just when I thought I was all spent out, Sir Vape place this amazing looking item on their shelves. OMG, it drives me crazy.

The Authentic OMNI RTA by Shado Vapor / Grimm Green. Again, Sir Vape are quick on the uptake. How amazing does this look?




I love the idea of a Stainless steel RTA! No glass to break. How ingenious? I did a Google and You Tube search but can find no info on this besides a few Instagram pics. 

If anyone buys it, please put up a mini review as soon as possible. My interest is seriously piqued. I have never tried a post less deck.

Where does the Vaping acquisition condition end? There is always something new, something different in this fast evolving world of vaping.

It drives me crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arbdullah (6/2/17)

Waine said:


> Just when I thought I was all spent out, Sir Vape place this amazing looking item on their shelves. OMG, it drives me crazy.
> 
> The Authentic OMNI RTA by Shado Vapor / Grimm Green. Again, Sir Vape are quick on the uptake. How amazing does this look?
> 
> ...


I just saw this and had more or less exactly the same reaction


----------



## Silver (6/2/17)

Waine said:


> Just when I thought I was all spent out, Sir Vape place this amazing looking item on their shelves. OMG, it drives me crazy.
> 
> The Authentic OMNI RTA by Shado Vapor / Grimm Green. Again, Sir Vape are quick on the uptake. How amazing does this look?
> 
> ...



That does look good, thanks for pointing it out @Waine 

Reminds me of the "old days" when I had that solid metal T tank for the Nautilus mini. Hehe

@Waine , this continuous cycle of upgrading or buying new stuff doesn't end.
I have tried very hard to end it for myself on several occasions but have not been very successful
I suppose if i stopped looking on the forum I would be less inclined to want more stuff
But thats not really going to happen so I just have to accept that every now and then the urge to get something else will overcome me.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

